# Walking Dogs



## ellie.pugh54321

Hello my name is Ellie and I'm 13 years old... I am looking for an extra bit money... I also would like to earn money because I have a few friends who's birthdays are coming up and would like to buy them some lovely gifts. I have had two dogs before in my life and loved them too peaces. I live in Cadoxton area of Barry But in full time school so looking for weekend work or after school Thanks x


----------



## Mirandashell

You really shouldn't be putting your place of residence and age on an open forum like this. It's really not safe. Are your parents aware of this?


----------



## ellie.pugh54321

yeah my parent are aware of this because they helped me write it


----------



## kimthecat

perhaps it would be best if you ask your neighbours and friends if they want their dogs walked.


----------



## ellie.pugh54321

They don't have dogs to walk...this is why I'm on this site


----------



## Burrowzig

@ellie.pugh54321, it's normal for people who walk dogs for money to be insured in case any accident happens to the dog or the dog hurts someone, you drop the lead, dog runs into road and causes a car crash - that sort of thing. No insurer would cover someone your age.
How about doing something else to earn some money? Can you bake cupcakes? You'd probably find that better in terms of earning per hour anyway.


----------



## smokeybear

ellie.pugh54321 said:


> Hello my name is Ellie and I'm 13 years old... I am looking for an extra bit money... I also would like to earn money because I have a few friends who's birthdays are coming up and would like to buy them some lovely gifts. I have had two dogs before in my life and loved them too peaces. I live in Cadoxton area of Barry But in full time school so looking for weekend work or after school Thanks x


Hi,hopefully your parents are reading this.

No child of your age will have the skills, knowledge,ability,training or experience needed to avoid, prevent and tackle issues which can be encountered by other dogs out of control etc.

You cannot drive and thus cannot take an injured dog to the vet should it be needed.

You may or may not have a qualification in canine first aid.

But most importantly of all if anyone was to employ you the first thing they should be asking for is evidence of insurance required for a dog walker. This is not attainable by you and thus in the event of a civil suit your parents would be responsible for any damages which could put their house etc at risk.

Also most people want dog walkers during the day when they are at work, not at weekends or after school in my experience.

If you wish to work with dogs then you could see if a kennel or dog's home might use you as a volunteer but again because of your age they would be required to carry out a special risk assessment as you are what is known as a young person under MSLA so their insurance may not cover you.


----------



## ellie.pugh54321

smokeybear said:


> Hi,hopefully your parents are reading this.
> 
> No child of your age will have the skills, knowledge,ability,training or experience needed to avoid, prevent and tackle issues which can be encountered by other dogs out of control etc.
> 
> You cannot drive and thus cannot take an injured dog to the vet should it be needed.
> 
> You may or may not have a qualification in canine first aid.
> 
> But most importantly of all if anyone was to employ you the first thing they should be asking for is evidence of insurance required for a dog walker. This is not attainable by you and thus in the event of a civil suit your parents would be responsible for any damages which could put their house etc at risk.
> 
> Also most people want dog walkers during the day when they are at work, not at weekends or after school in my experience.
> 
> If you wish to work with dogs then you could see if a kennel or dog's home might use you as a volunteer but again because of your age they would be required to carry out a special risk assessment as you are what is known as a young person under MSLA so their insurance may not cover you.


Hi thanks for your concern but my mum works in a dog kennel if I should have any problems she is experienced enough to know what to do and and both my parents drive


----------



## ellie.pugh54321

Thanks for anyone that has commented and has had a concern but it seems to have caused a lot of hassle all because I want to earn a bit of extra money... so I have decided to get a different job as doing a paper round weekly.... hope that's okay


----------



## smokeybear

ellie.pugh54321 said:


> Thanks for anyone that has commented and has had a concern but it seems to have caused a lot of hassle all because I want to earn a bit of extra money... so I have decided to get a different job as doing a paper round weekly.... hope that's okay


I remember doing a Paper Round in my youth. Just make sure that if you are wear a hi viz vest in the winter mornings and if you are using a bike you have lights!

Good Luck!


----------



## bowwowwoof

If you'd like to walk other people's dogs (for free, not for money) then try applying with the Cinnamon Trust. They get people to help with dog walks etc for elderly or sick people's pets.


----------

